

NixOS containers [video] - izietto
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pAsTRZBMvM

======
izietto
Unlike Docker, which is built on top of LXC, NixOS containers are based on
systemd-nspawn. Some more infos here
[http://releases.nixos.org/nixos/14.04/nixos-14.04.42617.5628...](http://releases.nixos.org/nixos/14.04/nixos-14.04.42617.56285c1/manual/#ch-
containers)

~~~
yebyen
Things are moving quickly so I don't think anyone can blame you for not
keeping up, but Docker has moved to a driver-based model and LXC is not any
longer the default execution driver -- new users of Docker will by default be
exposed to the new "native" execution driver, along with BTRFS storage drivers
instead of the old AUFS storage.

I am one of those weird people running Docker on an i386 system which is not
supported, and surprise, I had to revert my configuration to use the LXC
drivers, since the Native drivers are actually very new and apparently don't
target any i386 support at all.

